# Integrado de amplificacion cd 6282 cs



## jfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

buenas amigos del foro tengo este pequeño equipo lleva este ic como amplificador  CD6282cs me gustaria encontrar los datos de este integrado ya que no tengo audio no lo encuentro lleva otro ic tambien el sc 9153 es un regulador electronico de volumen desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## lus2134 (Oct 15, 2008)

antes repare una grabadora de la marca rca al parecer tenia las mismas letras de inicio, los datos no lo encontre lo que hice tener una idea de como trabaja el integrado trate de reemplazarlo con otro num. utilizando los mismos componentes de la grabadora pero no resulto habia sonido y ala vez un zumbido lo que hice luego hacer un pequeño modulo de audio utilice un integrado tda2822m  teniendo en cuenta el voltage de alimentacion y las bocinas que esta menejando la grabadora, ahora si es el problema del control electronico del volumen como prueba la señal de entrada del volumen electronico hice un puente hacia su salida  habia señal de sonido al no encontrar el reemplazo coloque un potenciometro para controlarlo  (solo desconecte del controlador electronico las entradas y salidas)automaticamente de su funcion quedo desconectado, este caso lo hice en una t.v. de esta experiencia espero que te sirva.saludos


----------

